
Cata-list: Useful lists of some of the best info, media, tools, and quotes - mwtheta
https://cata-list.github.io
======
mwtheta
Creator here. I've been lurking on Hacker News for a while and often add
useful and interesting articles and tools which I find here to my lists. I
hope and imagine that any who resonate with the Hacker ethic [1] and/or seek
to be/create catalysts for positive change may find some interesting and
potentially useful things.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_ethic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_ethic)

Quick example links/pages:

News / Timeline: [https://cata-
list.github.io/articles/timeline/2020](https://cata-
list.github.io/articles/timeline/2020)

Media / Books: [https://cata-list.github.io/media/books](https://cata-
list.github.io/media/books)

Media / YouTube: [https://cata-
list.github.io/media/youtube/academyofideas](https://cata-
list.github.io/media/youtube/academyofideas)

Tools / Science: [https://cata-list.github.io/tools/science](https://cata-
list.github.io/tools/science)

Quotes / Ralph Waldo Emerson: [https://cata-
list.github.io/quotes/emerson](https://cata-list.github.io/quotes/emerson)

